# case vac



## wlf89 (Jan 22, 2006)

does anyone have any piston sleeves for a vac case with a 3 1/4 bore


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum WLF89! :friends: :cheers: Casemand-d I am sure will see this and hopefully be able to help you out or at least refer you to a source. Looks like you and I are county neighbors!


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wlf89 _
> *does anyone have any piston sleeves for a vac case with a 3 1/4 bore *


wlf89,
I am sure piston and sleeves are steel available from your Case/New Holland dealer. I"m not sure what the bore is on Case pistons.

You may also check with Don Livingston at 507-433-0073 early AM or email him at [email protected]. He would probably have new or used. After market resources still provide engine kits for the VAC series tractor. I have not unpacked any of my books since I moved. Maybe I will get them unpacked this time next year:spinsmile encil sm as I have lots of new projects :tractorsm :captain: .If you cannot find any locally let me know and I'll check it out at work.
caseman-d


----------



## wlf89 (Jan 22, 2006)

*vac case*

i would like to try and find a good used sleeve because the cheapest i could find a new sleeve and piston kit was about $500.00 also just the rings cost about $95 and gasket set $85, 
and bearings will cost close to $100.00


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wow, that seems quite expensive. Hopefully, Don can help you locate some good used parts. Take and post some pictures of your project as I am sure it will be beneficial for other Case fanatics! 

BTW, WELCOME TO TRACTORFORUM!


----------



## wlf89 (Jan 22, 2006)

*vac piston rings*

has any one used the one piece oil rings??
what do u think about them??


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Wow for a thread that is over a year old it certainly deserves an answer!

The best fellow I know of, that can find the info you asked for is our very own Chief who will find it somewhere!!  I'm certain!!

I don't know squat about Case per say 'cept to say that they are Now McCormick ( English) and I do have a contact there if need be I'll ask them for you!!

Dean

:cowboy:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

wlf89,

Welcome to Tractor Forum! Caseman-d was saw your post and has been trying to reply to it but has had some problems logging in. I think we have the problem fixed and he should have a reply for you soon.


----------



## wlf89 (Jan 22, 2006)

Chief,

what county do u live in?


----------



## wlf89 (Jan 22, 2006)

*rings*

nobody???


----------



## Soldier Tom (Sep 25, 2004)

WLF89, where is St Joseph? I am a TN boy, from over around Knoxville.

walk in peace


----------



## wlf89 (Jan 22, 2006)

st. joseph in in southern middle tn all most on the al. line


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wlf89 _
> *Chief,
> 
> what county do u live in? *


wlf, sorry I missed your post! Been out tendin' to fencin' and some firewood. Looks like we are almost neighbors. I am in Wayne County.


----------

